# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  A trick to control your Imagination (active imagination)

## Mopy

I have seen that having lucid dreams takes a lot of work for some people, so since i joined this site. I started thinking what do I do that might be different, that allows me to have lucid dreams. So I would came up with a few things: 

strangely this one does not involve actual sleeping, and I don't think its even meditating, so I would call it active imagination. I was doing this for as long as I could remember, which is a very long time, so don't fret if you don't get it in one go or two. 

when you start,close your eyes and just allow something visual to popup. then try to manipulate that object, change color, make it disapare, move it. It is easier if something pops into your mind, that for you to create it. 

I was a weird child now that i think about it, you know those colours you get when you look at bright lights. I hate those lights with a passion and for some strange reson I always use to look into some kinda bright light. So i use to close my eyes and the colours were still there, thats when I started to try to remove them mentally. 

reply if you get through with this one.

----------


## Wristblade56

so what do you mean, it has to be something you can actually SEE or just an image in your head? cause i just manipulated something drastically that was in my head.

----------


## Stirred

Sounds like HI to me. How does this differ from other visualization techniques?

----------


## Mopy

I actual see the image of the object I am changing or playing with. but it sounds like you can do it also. 

How does this differ from other vixualization techniques, am new to this methological approach to Lucid dreams. I only found out that what i experence was called lucid dreams about three days ago. so I really don't know. 
Never Had to induce a lucid dream, and never used any techniques. 
so I'm here to learn how it happens to me so often also.

----------

